# Rallies / Meets



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Those with long memories will remember that l have posted on more than one occasion my reluctance / fears about attending one of MHF's rallies or meets. 

I tend to loath with a passion anything that organises me into doing anything : l had visions of regimented events such as bingo, square dancing etc, etc. 

Those who knew better urged me to attend at least one so that l could judge MHF rallies / meets for themselves, but only on condition that once l had, l would post a response as to how l found my rally / meet. 

Well at last, l've been on one - to be precise the Stokes Bay meet, organised by LadyJ, and ably assisted by Clianthus. 

Where my fears confirmed - in absolutely no way shape or form. 

Back to the start - l approached the part of the rally field to which we had been allocated with a sense of unease. I sort of parked up, and within a moment or two found myself chatting to Clianthus and Gaspode, both of whom did their utmost to make me feel welcome. 

It was explained that l could join in with what was happening ( very low key, and very off the cuff ) or l could do exactly what l wanted. Nobody would take offence if all l wanted was a quiet weekend and be left alone, that was fine. All they asked was that l say ' Hello " when l arrived and " Bye " when l left. 

LadyJ appeared about ten minutes later to introduce herself, and that was it. People whilst passing stopped and chatted, LadyJ on her way to the shops asked if we wanted anything, no pressure, no nothing. All my fears disappeared within the first half an hour. 

Everybody was so friendly. 

I wandered around the group periodically, as l do, chatted with people, mentioned in passing that Friday was my retirement day, and this morning on my chair outside the MoHome, found l card signed by all, wishing me a happy retirement, which was a nice gesture and much appreciated. 

So if like me, you are wary of Rallies / Meets and have shyed away from them in the past, all l can say is give MHF a go : it's not like what you think it will be, and l can almost absolutely guarantee that you will surprise and enjoy yourself. 

As to me - am l going on others - l'm already booked on the Southport one. 

Once again my thanks to all at the Stokes Bay rally, for making us feel so welcome. 


regards ..... philip


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Phillip



> Hello " when l arrived and " Bye


Bossed about at start and finish then :lol: :lol:

Glad you enjoyed the middle bit.

And how many new friends did you make during the week  

stew


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi Stew, 

It really was very nice to be able to put real names and faces to log on names. 

Everyone was so friendly and just made the whole weekend so enjoyable and comfortable for us. 

With the help of Clianthus, l might even have managed to recruit a new member to MHF. 


philip


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi Phillip
You have a great photography site


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

LPDrifter,

That's very kind of you to say so.  



philip


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

parigby said:


> I tend to loath with a passion anything that organises me into doing anything : l had visions of regimented events such as bingo, square dancing etc, etc.


You and me both Phillip, we enjoy our privacy and as fulltimers love the freedom to do what we want when we want but meets give us the opportunity to meet up with friends old and new and catch up with the latest gossip.. 
We don't get to many these days but have always enjoyed them in the past..

Jim


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed it Phillip we do try not to be too organising most things we do are all ad hoc. The only rally that is organised (and that is debatable)is the Global Rally where we have to have some form of order with a lot of vans but even at that you do not have to join in.


Jacquie


----------

